# Carmelo named Eastern Conference Player of the Week



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> The NBA named Carmelo Anthony the Eastern Conference Player of the Week. Anthony averaged a league-best 34.3 points per game and also had 8.3 rebounds and 3.3 assists in what was a 3-0 week (Monday to Sunday) for the Knicks.
> 
> The league based the award strictly on basketball, but, really, Carmelo's had a hell of a week overall:
> 
> ...






























http://mobile.newsday.com/inf/infomo;JSESSIONID=8C2392B42D93CB4FA2AB.3083?site=newsday&view=sports_blogs_item&feed%3Aa=newsday_5min&feed%3Ac=sports_blogs&feed%3Ai=1.2800027


----------

